# Hilfe beim Bau eines Bodenfliters



## helithomas (14. März 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen ich hab da mal ne frage bezüglich Einens Boden/Pflanzenfilter.

Ich will mir so einen Filter Baun und hab schon viel drüber gelesen nur mit einen komm ich nicht ganz klar. Es geht um das Reinigungs Dränagerohr muss da zwischen den Blähton und der Folie ein Zwischenraum sein? Oder muss das überhaut eingebaut werden? Und was sind ca. die Reinigungs interwalle von so einen Filter? Das Loch dafür hab ich schon ausgehoben 8mx0,5mx0,5m. Und wegen der Länge frag ich euch. Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.MFG Thomas


----------



## Tottoabs (14. März 2014)

Ist mir jetzt nicht klar wie dein Boden/Pflanzenfilter durchströmt werden soll.
Erklär mal was du vor hast.

Der Beitrag erscheint mir lesenswert.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/pflanzen-bodenfilter-bauanleitung.41008/#post-452894


----------



## Joerg (15. März 2014)

Hi Thomas,

bei deiner Teichgröße kannst du nur einen Teil des gefilterten Wassers durch den BF laufen lassen.

Das Dränagerohr sollte in einer Sammelkammer enden, von der du einfach den angefallenen Mulm pumpen kannst. Ein Zwischenraum ist nicht nötig.
Wichtig ist, dass du diesen BF nicht mit Schwebstoffen aus deinem Teich verunreinigst.
Du solltest gebrochenen Blähton verwenden. (Liapor) In dem BF laufen auch Vorgänge unter Sauerstoffausschluss ab, die Nährstoffe entfernen.

Die Länge passt soweit.


----------



## helithomas (15. März 2014)

Hallo danke für die schnellen antworen. Ich wolte über meine alte sandfolter anlage den abgang zum Bechen (Bild 3 das Rohr) das wasser halbieren mit einen T Stück das die hälfte in den Filter läft und die andere ins becken zurück läft. Weil ich nur bewürgen wolte das der Druck der Pumpe halbiert wirt. Als schicht wolte ich das hier nehmen (http://www.amazon.de/Blähton-50-Liter-Körnung-gebrochen/dp/B0051EKDL6/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt) dem nach wäre meine wahl richtig oder? Was meinst du mir Schwebstoffen? Mein tech boden und Wände reinige (Sauge) ich mit meiner Alten sandfilter anlage die noch von Pool zeiten da war. Aber ohne Clor schaft die das nicht das Grüne Wasser zu reinigen, ich nehme zwar sauertoff aber das hilft nur begränzt. Drum wolte ich einen Pflanzen filter bauen. Alles habe ich verstanden aber das mit den reinigungs rohr nicht. Als Pflanzen wolte ich so ca.10-15 Stück verschidene Pflanzen nehmen(http://www.gartencenter-shop24.de/a...ords=schilf+&gclid=CKSPpaPFlL0CFeKWtAodYRYAWA). Jetzt muss ich mal fragen ich hab ein gefälle von 7cm eingebaut also wolte ich eine dünne Schicht Kies unten rein machen dann der Blähton und dann noch mal Kies. und wie müsst ich das dann mache am tiefsten Punkt (am ende beim Auslauf) ein Rohr das nur nach unten geht nicht noch nach hinten geht, wie sieht die Sammelkammer aus? Ist der rest denn ich vor hatte dann richtig? MFG Thomas


----------



## Tottoabs (15. März 2014)

Schau schnell nach ob du im Baumarkt noch salzfreies Winterstreu findest....ist das selbe gebrochener Lavasplitt und um die hälfte billiger.
Das Zeug kann man sich auch liefern lassen. Da müsste ein Link drinne sein
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/lavakies-von-wo.40859/


----------



## rease (15. März 2014)

Hey,

also als Alternative gibts auch noch Lava-Mulch als Substrat.

https://kiesundco.de/de/Mulch/Lava-Mulch-Rot-20-l-Sack?gclid=CNqw9NqAlb0CFQXlwgodqgQAAA

Hab jetzt nicht weiter gesucht. Bei uns im Repo kostet der Spaß nur 3,99 € für 25 kg. Ich habe damit sehr gut Erfahrungen gemacht. ABER VORHER reichlich ausspülen, Waschen !


----------



## helithomas (16. März 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen also ich weiss garnicht wie ich euch für eure hilfe danken kann. War sofort noch im Bauhaus gefahren Hatten leider keinen mehr. Ich hab da mal mit euren infos gesucht im netz und hab das hier gefunden:http://www.liapor-shop.de/shop/article_102201/Liadrain-2-8-mm-(50-Liter-Sack).html?sessid=uPxvjEHdF2xRkqBmsyDzJ2Q0kpJJE5w8aA7RnvBGmf96mlEeosAxQACC5vnPalHi&shop_param=cid=1&aid=102201&. Ist das was?vom Bild her könnte es gebrochen sein. Muss ich wenn das nicht ist was bei den 8-16mm (nicht gebrochen) was machen auser waschen? Danke MFG Thomas


----------



## citty2904 (16. März 2014)

Hallo,
schau doch mal nach Lava-Mulch im Internet.
1m3 für 179€! Lieferung im Big Bag versandkostenfrei!

Gruß Christian


----------



## helithomas (17. März 2014)

Hallo Danke aber 1m³ ist etwas zu viel aber ansonsten echt billig. Ich hab da was Günstiges gefunden nur weis ich nicht ob das mit der Körnung Past (http://www.ebay.de/itm/Blahton-1-5-...5&prg=9211&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=171065354666&rt=nc)?  Ich hab da mal ne Zeichnung gemacht wie ich das machen würde. Das Rohr ist am tiefsten Punkt getrennt das lange teil ist aber unten offen, das andere am ende geht nach unten und hätte so ca. 3-5cm luft nach unten. Das Ganze Rohr würde ich an einer eck nach unten legen mit kleinen löcher und mit kies umanteln.Der Rest mit Blähton ist das so weit richtig? Und wie ist das dann mit der Sammelkammer wie soll die ausehen? Einfach um die Rohr enden Luftlassen, und dann eine schicht Kies bei den Rücklauf zum teich das der schmutz nicht weiter kann. was haltet ihr davon? MFG Thomas


----------



## Tottoabs (17. März 2014)

helithomas schrieb:


> Hallo Danke aber 1m³ ist etwas zu viel aber ansonsten echt billig.


 Naja, nach Eva Zwerg sind 8m x 0,5 m x 0,5 m ziemlich genau 2 m³......deine Skizze läst auch auf einiges an Blähton/Lavagranulat schließen....vielleicht kann Adam Riese dazu noch was sagen.


----------



## helithomas (18. März 2014)

Hallo oh so hab ichs noch nicht betrachtet hast 100% Recht danke für den denk anstoß. Ich hab mich gleich mal zur Baywa begeben die haben da zwei was im Angebot 1.Blähton Gebrochen 1-4mm  2. Blähton nicht gebrochen 4-8mm. Der m³ 130€ bei Selbst abholung (kann ich machen mein Chef hat das Auto dazu was ich bekommen könnte) Nur weiß ich jetzt nicht was ich nehmen soll erst mal hab ich mir 2m³ das 4-8mm Reserviert. Kann mir da einer helfen was ich nehmen soll? Ist soll ja Gebrochener rein aber ist der zu Klein oder geht auch ungebrochen? MFG Thomas


----------



## karsten. (18. März 2014)

Hallo
der "Ungebrochene" hat zuwenig Oberfläche , ist zu glatt


und


schwimmt ewig

aber auch

"Gebrochener"  sollte auch viel gröber sein , 4-16 oder größer

1-4 ist viel zu fein     .....mMn.

mfG

ps.  mein Favorit war immer Lava


----------



## helithomas (18. März 2014)

Danke für die schnelle antwort du sagst 4-16 und Größer also müsste dann 8-16 oder 16-32 Gehen?Den die bekomme ich im Bauhaus bei der menge auch billiger hab schon gefragt nur die bekommen keine Feineren ran.MFG Thomas


----------



## rease (18. März 2014)

Da muss ich Karsten recht geben. Lava


----------



## Tottoabs (18. März 2014)

Würde 4/16 oder 8/16 gebrochen nehmen....16/32 ist ein bisschen Grob würde ich meinen.

Habe keienErfahrungen zu Blähton  ..... mein Bauch sagt Lava.... Hat einer eine Begründung warum Lava und kein Blähton.... vielleicht Kornfestigkeit oder sowas?


----------



## toschbaer (18. März 2014)

Hallo,
einige kennen Rainer Thanner noch als Mod. und als Fischheiler, er hat mal geschrieben, das er mit gebrochenem Blähton schlechte Erfahrungen  gesammelt hat.
Zum einem, wie Karsten schreibt, schwimmt es lange auf und zum anderen setzt es sich auch sehr schnell zu mit, wie ich sage:  " Schmodder ", und es sich trotz Reinigungsschacht schlecht säubern lässt.
Ich habe mit Lava 16-32 gute Erfahrungen im Bodenpflanzenfilter gemacht und ich habe alle 10cm horizontal als auch vertikal Drainage liegen.
Ich nehme das Wasser für den BF aus der letzten Filterkammer, dort läuft es seit 2 Wochen über ein Rieselfilter mit Crystal bio in den BF.
Vor 2 Wochen habe ich auch mal den Bodenpflanzenfilter gereinigt (ist schon 2 1/2 Jahre her)
Ich habe meine 25m³ Tauchpumpe in den Reinigungsschacht geschmissen und es war kaum "Schmodder" drin, aber sehr viele Wasserasseln
Soll sagen, dass eine gute Vorfilterung von Vorteil ist.
Ein Problem habe ich             und das ist __ Schilf! Ist ja eine schöne Repro-Pflanze, aber das Entfernen alter Triebe und auch neuer ist sehr übel!
Nie wieder Schilf!!
Sondern meinen blauen __ Weiderich, __ Froschlöffel, __ Schwanenblume, __ Wasserstern, __ Wasserpest, Unterwasserhahnenfuß usw.

So, noch viel Spaß am Bauen und Tüfteln

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## karsten. (19. März 2014)

Moin



> Nie wieder __ Schilf!!



"wer schön sein will ........



........muss Leiden !"   


  Phragmites ist aber nun mal die beste Repopflanze

modular z.b. in Baumschulkisten aufgebaut kann man die Pflanzen so  alle paar Jahre aufnehmen

ICH würde immer wieder auch Schilf verwenden ...........

...........(in Stahlcontainern) 












Seegen , __ Binsen und vor allem Sumpfsschwertlilien verwenden

nur ....... 100-jährige sollten sich keine Gedanken über die Standzeit zu machen .......

mfG


----------



## minimuelli (19. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe für meinen bewachsenen Bodenfilter Lava 8-16 mm verwendet. Ich finde das ist eine ganz gute Größe.

Ich hatte mit 18 Tüten a´20 Liter angefangen... sah ganz schön viel aus..... gerade mal der Boden bedeckt.
Also wieder los, neue Tüten kaufen. usw.

Nach einigen Tagen habe ich mal wieder an den Mathematikunterricht von damals gedacht und habe mit Hilfe einer ganz tollen Formel das Volumen berechnet. Das war das Signal mit dem Kauf der Säcke aufzuhören

Statt dessen bin ich in einer Gärtnerei fündig geworden. Die hatten einen ordentlichen Haufen Lava liegen.

"Gib mir 50 € und nimm Dir so viel Du brauchst"
Jetzt bin ich 4x mit jeweils 4 Maurerkübeln hin und her gefahren. Der Filter ist jetzt voll.


Ich würde beim nächsten Mal gleich einen entsprechenden Bigpack bestellen und gut ist. Die hin und her fahrerei spart kein Geld. 


Gruß
Lars


----------



## helithomas (19. März 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Schau schnell nach ob du im Baumarkt noch salzfreies Winterstreu findest....ist das selbe gebrochener Lavasplitt und um die hälfte billiger.
> Das Zeug kann man sich auch liefern lassen. Da müsste ein Link drinne sein
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/lavakies-von-wo.40859/


Hallo ich hab mich heute mit den Schütgut Großhänder in Verbindung gesetzt der hat solchen winterstreu Lava Granulat muss ich da auf was besonderes achten(ausser salzfrei natürlich)?Ich soll morgen mal vorbei kommen mir das zeug ansehen darum Frag ich.MFG Thomas


----------



## Tottoabs (19. März 2014)

helithomas schrieb:


> muss ich da auf was besonderes achten(ausser salzfrei natürlich)?


Nimm ein Sandkasten Sieb mit....sollte nicht zu fein sein das Zeug.


----------



## helithomas (20. März 2014)

Hallo danke für den tipp nur hab ich leider kein Sandkasten Sieb.Aber ich war dort gewesen der hat die Säcke mir geben wollen(http://www.ehygiene.de/lavagranulat-20-kg-2-4-mm)  echt Billig der 20KG Sack 3,50€ . Bind dan erstmal Heim um in Netz nach der Körnung zu suchen der Händler konnte mir die nicht sagen. Ist eine 2-4mm Körnung ich weiß bloss nicht genau ist das jetzt doch zu klein oder nicht? Ich will ja auch beim bau kein Fehler mache.MFG Thomas


----------



## karsten. (20. März 2014)

big bag Lava 8-16 o. 16-32 handeln Betriebe für Gärtnereibedarf aber auch GaLa-bauer , Schüttguthändler usw.
jeder Erwerbsgärtner sollte es besorgen können

das Beutelchen kostet zwischen 37 und 370 Taler....

mfG

schaustduhier


----------



## helithomas (20. März 2014)

Danke. Ich muss mal noch was anders Fragen wegen der sache mit den Rohr. Ich hab auf einer anderen Seite das Bild gefunden(http://www.teichforum-nrw.de/galerie/bilder/bild-6637.jpg) Ich weis bloss nicht wie die sache mit den spülen und absaugen gehen soll. Also ich baue wie auf den Bild den graben und lege ein Rohr rein mit einen steig Rohr dann noch ein paar löcher aller Paar cm und kies drüber das kein Lava/Blähton reinfällt. Aber wie soll das mit den Spülen gehen und den absaugen. Ich hab da Bilder gesehen von den Mulm der ist auf den bildern recht Dick Flüssig. Kann mir das bitte einer mal erklären das ich das bei meinen auch richtig baue. MFG Thomas


----------



## karsten. (21. März 2014)

Moin
also wenn sich am Grund dickflüssiger Schlamm bildet ...
*funktioniert der Filter nicht !*

zu klein
überlastet
keine Vorfilterung
oder schlecht durchströmt
oderoderoder......

Schlamm im Bodenfilter mineralisiert zu wasserlöslichen Mineralsalzen und düngt dann letztendlich wieder den Teich.
der Filter soll denitrifizieren , molekularen Stickstoff veratmen , Phospate binden .
und einkleinbisschen die Pflanzen auf ihm düngen

alle Drainrohre sind mir suspekt
da muss ganz genau geschaut werden , dass sich das Wasser nicht einfach nur eine Abkürzung sucht und man nicht ein unzugängliches 
_"Absetzbecken" mit Blümchen oben drauf _
gebaut hat.
Dann gibbet es Schlamm

wer seinem Filter nicht traut
  kann senkrecht ein paar Rohre als Kontroll und Absaugschächte einbauen

mfG


----------



## helithomas (21. März 2014)

Hallo danke für die Erklärung. Wenn ich dich Mahl fragen darf hast du da einen Tipp für mich wies bei meinen am sichersten/besten geht. Als vor Filter Wolte ich meine alte sandfilteranlage nemen, und später auf eine kleine Teich pumpe mit einen spaltsieb umsteigen. Und als durchfluss hatte ich so an 5000l/h gedacht. Und als pflanzen Anzahl habe ich so an 10-15 gedacht. Momentan ist der Boden klat und hat keine  V vorm. Danke  MfG Thomas


----------

